# as promised pics of my interior parts freshly splatter painted



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

big thanks to my 5 year old son chester for his help pocket money earnt bless him !

top parts a speedo cluster insert (im planning on painting the needles yellow to and theres a badge in the cluster needs covering to )

middle part is a little finisher trim

and the lower bit surrounds the heater controls

i know its not to everyones taste but it ties the car together and the heater surround and dash pad were fake factory carbon and i hated them !

more pics when fitted


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice, something different.

Looking forward to the finished fitted piccies...:thumb:


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Little picasso at work!:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Would love to see fitted pics


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

How do you achieve that effect ???? 
I'm sure if I tried it I'd end up with loads of big blobs at one end and nothing at the other.
Also, is it a fairly smooth finish?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

basically squiggs paint it base colour . then get your splatting colour , set up an area as its messy dip you brush then just flick it at it ! these parts would need lacquering to achieve it to be smooth , my rocker cover was lacquered and a few more coats would seen it smooth . but these are just interior parts and im happy like this


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i have to add i only let chester do a bit as its bloody messy and he was getting the paint nearer him at times than the parts !


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Really like that, very innovative craig. Good job mate


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cant take all the credit , saw it on a set of wheels about a year ago white wheels red splats . My rocker cover and brakes i did ages ago but seeing as i had the black out ti do my wheel and had enough left i thought sod it . The yellows one i had made to touch up the car but it doesn't match well enough but its fine for this kind of thing


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Like that :thumb: Very unique


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You can also use the Damien Hirst method of spin painting, make up a turntable, place object on it secured by blue tack or similar, spin and paint.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

fit and pic please,:car: :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Cant take all the credit , saw it on a set of wheels about a year ago white wheels red splats . My rocker cover and brakes i did ages ago but seeing as i had the black out ti do my wheel and had enough left i thought sod it . The yellows one i had made to touch up the car but it doesn't match well enough but its fine for this kind of thing


Hmm just in the process if returning my winter wheels!! Currently undercoating them!!! Food for thought lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Do it danwell do it ! Make sure you use a gloss paint for the splatters though or lacquer them !


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very smart, really like it will suit your car well.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Actually, I quite like that


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks Pollock's! (Jackson Pollock that is) 

As a big Stone Roses fan I quite like that. It's an interesting idea.


----------

